# 162w or 169w Burton custom



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello

I am 6"1, weight (with winter clothes) about 210-215 pounds (If that makes any difference I am in to fitness and my weight is not fat, and I have lots of power and endurance in my legs), have big feet so wide is my must option.

There is Burton Snowboard Size Chart | evo 
Burton Snowboard size chart and by my weight I am fiting best 169w. 

(Custom Flying V Wide 169) 175-215 lbs+ boot 10+

I was always thinking about 162w, but maybe 169w is better, since I am not thinking about doing a lot of tricks with this board. Mainly it will be my down the hill, maybe some jumps along the way and powder board. I know for powder bigger is better. 

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Honestly the 162W would be fine. I weigh 20 pounds more than you and over the course of the last 8 years or so have gone from a 166 to a 159 for my everyday board. It even rides fine in powder, though I have picked up a powder board to go with it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

what's your boot size?


----------



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

12 boots are snug and I think about new pair so it may be 12 or 12.5  so i think wide board is better than normal. Maybe I would be ok with regular but ill stick to wide. 

I didn't even knew that there are 169w custom flying v until today, so i was looking for 162w all time. And after this discovery and burton size chart i got confused  But yeah maybe ill should stick to 162w after all.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Bulky 11.5 boots fits nice on 161 regular board with 254mm waist.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I recently purchased Burton Custom Wide 169 I have size 13boots. I think it's a bit longer that I need. Maybe 164W will be a better option for you.


----------



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> I recently purchased Burton Custom Wide 169 I have size 13boots. I think it's a bit longer that I need. Maybe 164W will be a better option for you.


What are your weight and height ? And have you tested 169 or just bought and had no chance to test yet ? 
And there are no custom flying v in size 164w only 162 or 169... if there would be 164w I would grab it for sure


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Tomas said:


> What are your weight and height ? And have you tested 169 or just bought and had no chance to test yet ?


I'm 6.4 at 230lb. I didn't ride it yet but I tried it on. I don't think im gonna have any drag. I did few tail presses..felt a bit soft.


----------



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

Big guys can make stiffer board look like soft  Yeah, but it kinda sux that there is no 164 custom v. but since I am not expert I think i will be ok with little smaller and softer board is also more noob friendly  it say custom flying v is medium stiffness.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah Im thinking about getting 164 Custom X Wide instead.


----------



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> yeah Im thinking about getting 164 Custom X Wide instead.


I am still not good enough for custom x  stiff camber board is too dangerous for me


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Why do you limit yourself with just this one board?


----------



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Why do you limit yourself with just this one board?


I have did lots of research and read lots of article and listen to podcast and i chose from wide range. But some of the boards is harder to get in the Europe some of the companies that are sold here, not ll sizes are in stores and so on. and custom flying v is what i need solid all mountain board


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

162W will be plenty of board for you, even on powder days.



Tomas said:


> I am still not good enough for custom x  stiff camber board is too dangerous for me


Camber is nothing to be afraid of. Until a few years ago, every board was camber. Everybody learned on camber boards.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it makes you work more and promotes better technique or it will kick your ass if you lazy.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> I think it makes you work more and promotes better technique or it will kick your ass if you lazy.


Catching a few edges and slamming is something everybody needs to do.


----------



## Tomas (Sep 5, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Catching a few edges and slamming is something everybody needs to do.


I have eaten some hard groomed snow on good speed, I know that feeling


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a good bit bigger then you are. Iv been riding a trice 164.5 for the last 3 years and have never had a problem. I wear a size 11 boot and weigh in at 280. This was my only board. Used it for deep POW, like 20inces and it worked good for me. I guess it just depends on what works for you.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Salomon Man's Board, it's mid wide and 162 or 165 is up to size 13 boots. Will fit your case.

SALOMON SNOWBOARD MANS BOARD 162

SALOMON SNOWBOARD MANS BOARD 165

K2 Slayblade 162W K2 SNOWBOARD SLAYBLADE WIDE 162 W


----------

